# breeding fancies....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

any one breed pygmy pouters?.....would like to know more abut these little guys...


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

never breed them but I here it's alot of work and you have to substitute parents. lots of work


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Spirit Wings,

I haven't bred them, but if you have to use foster parents it can get tricky. You need enough foster pairs so that your breeding pair and at least one of the foster pair lay eggs within a day of each other. The usual ratio is three foster pairs to each breeding pair. This is so the timing is right for the foster pair to have crop milk for the young. If you haven't bred birds before, I wouldn't recommend starting with this kind of fancy bird. There are many fancies that raise their own young easily and I would recommend you begin with one of those. If you want small birds, Italian owls are a very pretty little bird and are pretty easy to raise I believe. They come in all kinds of colors as well.

Margaret


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks guys, that gives me alot to think about...if I did want a few of these birds it sounds like it may be best to just have a few and not bother with breeding.. just give them dummy eggs and just enjoy the birds...the italian owls are nice..the breeder I get my figs from breeds them...I did talk to a breeder of the pygmy...he is a show breeder and I had asked him about it how they breed and he said they did fine, he said every now and again he would have a pair have problems but no more than other breeds....so I guess I could try it once and see how it went if they were a problem I just would not do it again...He also said they need their own area as they can get picked on by other breeds because they are so docile...that will be another thing I will need to consider....ummm....


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Spirit wings You could always have your husband build you another loft (if you have a husband that is.)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

j_birds said:


> Spirit wings You could always have your husband build you another loft (if you have a husband that is.)


yes!..Thank God...he built my loft I have now, and really want that just for the homers as I will need the breeding section when that time comes...I have my figs and seraphims in there now....Im planning a fancy bird loft now and was thinking of the breeds I would want besides the figs which I LOVE. it is because of them I got into this!..lol...so in planning this loft I thought well better see what these breeds need...that is figs, pygmy pouter and capuchins are the ones I really want...I do have seraphims but I will be finding homes for the pair and yb that I have as I want some color birds and was going to use them for display but the white figs are better for this..they adapt easy and are small for the display cage. so I really would like more room for other breeds. I have all whilte homers so that is the reason I would like some color fancy pigeons...I think the figs and capuchins could be housed together but it seems that the pygmy p's need their own place...something I would have not known if I did not call and ask the breeder..so I guess i need to be sure this is a breed I want to keep.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> yes!..Thank God...he built my loft I have now, and really want that just for the homers as I will need the breeding section when that time comes...I have my figs and seraphims in there now....Im planning a fancy bird loft now and was thinking of the breeds I would want besides the figs which I LOVE. it is because of them I got into this!..lol...so in planning this loft I thought well better see what these breeds need...that is figs, pygmy pouter and capuchins are the ones I really want...I do have seraphims but I will be finding homes for the pair and yb that I have as I want some color birds and was going to use them for display but the white figs are better for this..they adapt easy and are small for the display cage. so I really would like more room for other breeds. I have all whilte homers so that is the reason I would like some color fancy pigeons...I think the figs and capuchins could be housed together but it seems that the pygmy p's need their own place...something I would have not known if I did not call and ask the breeder..so I guess i need to be sure this is a breed I want to keep.



If you want to see some colorful birds not too far from you, try this link:
www.colorpigeons.com.

Lots of lovely breeds. Not many left breeding pygmies nowadays, they were very popular several years ago, and I don't remember that they needed feeders.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> If you want to see some colorful birds not too far from you, try this link:
> www.colorpigeons.com.
> 
> Lots of lovely breeds. Not many left breeding pygmies nowadays, they were very popular several years ago, and I don't remember that they needed feeders.


Thanks RSF, I have talked to Dannyjoe and was wanting some all white frillbacks, so I talked to him and his where not all white, so we got to talkin and he told me he had figs, and he had white ones which I needed white for display...ended up ordering me a pair and it was love at first sight..
I did find a good breeder of figs here local and got a grizzle pair and one freebe yb from him...nice birds...when it comes time for the capuchines I will try to look local but I would call Danny again as he was a pleasure to work with.....thanks for the information it was very thoughtful of you!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

pygmy pouters are a smaller breed of pouters rather slim and lanky .They breed ok. But pouter do not allway puff up. Matter of fact many people will blow the crop up for show and or demonstration by putting the beak in there mouth and blowing air into the crop. For display birds consider white doves. white fantails. your own white homers perhaps hens as they would be smaller then cocks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

re lee said:


> pygmy pouters are a smaller breed of pouters rather slim and lanky .They breed ok. But pouter do not allway puff up. Matter of fact many people will blow the crop up for show and or demonstration by putting the beak in there mouth and blowing air into the crop. For display birds consider white doves. white fantails. your own white homers perhaps hens as they would be smaller then cocks.


oh thank you lee, the pygmys would just be for my own pleasure, as I like their upright stance. they look like little people...kinda...I know they are strange but for some reason I think they are cute, I also like the reversewing pouter with the feather legs...so cute....the white figs i have will serve me well for display birds...they do not seem to be botherd by much and are small birds as like the dove, doves can't go in the loft with the others so, i will stick with the figs for now....if I do get some pouters I will not care about the crop as I most likley won't show them.....


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I used to raise them*

They didn't require feeders or anything like that. It is possible that I would have raised more if I used feeders but you could say that for any breed. I had Voorburg Shield Croppers, Brunner Pouters and Pygmies and they were all OK as parents with the Voorburgs probably being the best of the 3. 

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> They didn't require feeders or anything like that. It is possible that I would have raised more if I used feeders but you could say that for any breed. I had Voorburg Shield Croppers, Brunner Pouters and Pygmies and they were all OK as parents with the Voorburgs probably being the best of the 3.
> 
> Bill


well thanks Bill, that gives me a better picture of these little guys...I think I will keep a few pairs and see what happens, do you think a homer could raise a pygmy...ok that sounds kinda weird.... but you know what I mean..lol..


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sure, why not?*

Homers can raise just about anything and are known as great pumpers or feeders, whatever you choose to call them. I prefer the term feeder myself but I don't know why.

Bill


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> Homers can raise just about anything and are known as great pumpers or feeders, whatever you choose to call them. I prefer the term feeder myself but I don't know why.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill, that is good news...yes feeders sound better than pumpers...I think when I say that it sounds like your "pimping" them out or something....feeder sounds more wholesome or nurturing....pumpers sound like....pump em full of food now or else...lol....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> They didn't require feeders or anything like that. It is possible that I would have raised more if I used feeders but you could say that for any breed. I had Voorburg Shield Croppers, Brunner Pouters and Pygmies and they were all OK as parents with the Voorburgs probably being the best of the 3.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I forgot to ask about their pigeonality...what are they like, and do they weigh less than the figs, I know they are upright tallish, but was wondering about their bulk or lack of also....


----------

